# Alone; forgotten...but still smiling...



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sony A350 14 mgp Sony 18-250 lens
regards, Rich
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3142/2760124991_bc08a3722a_b.jpg


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Neat shot! Be a good one for one of those B/W's with the flower left yellow maybe. The greens seem kinda week on my monitor.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

re the greens...looks like good, fresh and very green Illinois soybeans here. I have a LCD screen. regards, and thanks.. Rich


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Hope you don't mind!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ha.... Ha.....That's what is wrong with all of us having different monitors. On mine, the second pass looks like too much saturation....

I guess every shot looks different to every viewer... Thanks rich


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes I am battling that now working here at work sytem then going home to 2 different computers and their all different!!! One pics good here,not there. Maybe its time to learn about the monitor calibration stuff


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey, since we are just messing about here...I thought I'd crop up close and see how much detail I could pull out of the shot.

I LOVE having 14 mgp to work with. Lots of guys say "too many megapixels creates too much noise"...but...for my purposes...it is great.

The original distance to the flower had to be 50 feet or more. Sony 18-250 no attachments... regards, Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Shheeeshh...I just noticed the darn grasshopper near the bottom of the pix.... This is far better than even I expected. Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

lol i love the bumble bee, the other little bug on the flower and the grasshopper. that's brilliant Rich. absolutely brilliant!

rosesm


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea man thats cool!!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Heck,. my whole purpose in shooting it was to get the "alone" theme. I knew that there was some sort of black bug on the flower ( or a black something)...I had NO IDEA what detail was there. I never even tried to crop it up close. I am SOLD on this camera/lens for my uses. Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

It is, apparently, now too late to cancel the above messages regarding the extra detail. I went back to verify what was going on. 

I found that I had zoomed up (250mm) on the lower shot...and the original was shot at 75mm. So, the detail is still there, but the cause was lots of zooming with a good lens, in addition to the higher mgp. If i could, I would have canceled both of the comparison shots after I checked the facts... Sorry for any confusion...

Rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

No confusion here, I like the last one.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

cool


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

richg99 said:


> It is, apparently, now too late to cancel the above messages regarding the extra detail. I went back to verify what was going on.
> 
> I found that I had zoomed up (250mm) on the lower shot...and the original was shot at 75mm. So, the detail is still there, but the cause was lots of zooming with a good lens, in addition to the higher mgp. If i could, I would have canceled both of the comparison shots after I checked the facts... Sorry for any confusion...
> 
> Rich


makes sense Rich  did you use a tripod for both shots? (i can see that my 185mm could do with being 250mm lol)

rosesm


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Pretty sweet!








I like the "alone" theme.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

K.........no tripod, all hand held. This shaky old guy LOVES Image Stablization... Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Rich,

What do you think of this crop? Helps to minimize the bright sky.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Rusty,. I like it a lot. I have so much to learn. thanks, Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

mind if i put my 02c in and think out loud? i like Rusty's crop but i'm thinking that it seems to lose a little of that 'alone' feeling.

i instinctively want to believe that there are more flowers to the left of the image, just off the edge of the image. does anyone else get that feeling from Rusty's cropping?

i _think_ maybe the distance that was in the original shot, serves better for 'alone'.

i agree... the crop does serve to minimise the bright sky.

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

So...and I just trying to learn here......

K...you think that removing the sky is good....but ....removing a little bit of the left hand subject matter gives you a feeling of "something is missing"? Do I understand that correctly?? Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

richg99 said:


> So...and I just trying to learn here......
> 
> K...you think that removing the sky is good....but ....removing a little bit of the left hand subject matter gives you a feeling of "something is missing"? Do I understand that correctly?? Rich


it's more that 'i expect to see more' flowers just off the edge of the image.

the cropped image seems to lose that 'alone' feeling. - it's likely just 'me'. if no one else feels it then don't worry about it Rich. 

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Heck, I am the least objective guy to talk to about what is there. 

When I did the original crop, that is what --- I --- thought was good. I am willing to learn from others who know more than I do. 

Rusty's comments seemed correct.... your comments seemed correct???? 

Obviously, I will just stay with my original and hope that it is a reflection of "me" ..and not anyone else. 

What a great place this is...to be able to discuss the fine points of a pix... thanks for ALL of the input.

Everyday, I come here and learn one or two more things. Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Kind of funny..this entire discussion reminds me about a great golf book that I read about putting ... as in golf putting....

I use it every time I play ( two or three times a week). It said..when lining up a putt..."your first line is your best line".

Not to knock the pros, but they spend ten minutes looking over a putt and then putt it in from twenty feet. Heck, I am not good enough to move the ball a half inch Right tor Left from twenty feet. 

I look at the "line" and then try to putt the line. Works better and faster than messing with it forever .....must be....that they can really adjust their stroke, I cannot... 

RE photos...First crop looks good, I am staying with it. Ha Ha Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

so long as you're careful, the best part of post processing photographs is that you will always still have your original photo no matter how many crops you do.

i say,,, leave it for a couple of weeks and then go back and have another look. if your heart tells you to continue to stick with the original then cool bananas, follow it.

you could always create your first triptych Rich. have you done one yet? the original, the close up and a crop. not a bad series i reckon. 

rosesm


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Cool picture.


----------

